# 1st time 5th wheeler needs generator advice



## Durango#2500 (Jan 6, 2018)

Hi all,

I am brand a new member and about to take ownership of my new KZ Durango 37' 5th wheel.

I did not purchase with a generator and am in the market for one. My Durango 2500 does have two air conditioners that require 50 amps if I use both. I may want to use at least one when I go dry camping. I see Costco is selling a duel fuel (Gas/Propane) generator by Champion capable of 7000-9000 watts for about $800.

I am not sure this is overkill for my needs or not. It is only rated to 30 amps.

Any recommendations on options I should be considering?


----------

